# I graduated today!!!



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

I graduated high school today!!!

Now i have the summer to my horses, bees, and garden, and then it's off to college. I'm excited at the opportunities and independence that Cornell will give me, but i am also glad that i will be coming home on the weekends in order to come and ride my horses. Just thought y'all might like to know!

justgojumpit


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2004)

Congratulations Jena. What will you study at Cornell? I am envious- you will have ready access to the E.F. Phillips Beekeeping Library while you are there- be sure to check out their collection. Hmmm, maybe I should come up and check on you in the fall, make sure you're getting settled in and all that?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2004)

That was my post. Can't log in tonight for some reason.

Elizabeth


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

Hey Elizabeth, I'm going to be majoring in Animal Science, and want to touch heavily on such topics as genetics and farm management. they have some nice entomology classes too.... I'm so excited to go next year, but i guess I'll just have to wait! And sure! do come check in!

justgojumpit


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats--- I hope that you know many things wait for you out there and you take advantage of many of them,,, Enjoy your tme at home and away!


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

Thanks so much, QB... i look forward to the independence that college will bring me, while still being able to enjoy life at home on the weekends.

justgojumpit


----------

